# Canterbury p&r



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

I notice there are a few park and rides around Canterbury, is it the one on old Dover road that is the motorhome parking spot and what do you think my chances are to park up on friday night, thanks Dave.


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes it is the one at New Dover Road, just remember it closes at 8pm. It was quite full when we stayed about 4 weeks ago but think you will find a vacant place. Good value at £3 for 24hrs plus you can use the bus to go down town included in the price. 

Sooty


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Do you belong to Britstops ? 

there is a lovely pub with excellent grub

near Ashford 30mins from docs nearer to tunnel.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

MEES said:


> Do you belong to Britstops ?
> 
> there is a lovely pub with excellent grub
> 
> near Ashford 30mins from docs nearer to tunnel.


 Thanks Mees we decided not to chance it and have booked into a cs at a pub with hook up for £9.50.It is The Plough inn at Faversham then only a 45 minute drive to the ferry


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

dhutchy,
We are on the 4-20 am ferry Saturday morning, setting of from Hemingbrough, near Selby, about 7pm Friday.
Have a good trip,
Norman.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Tucano said:


> dhutchy,
> We are on the 4-20 am ferry Saturday morning, setting of from Hemingbrough, near Selby, about 7pm Friday.
> Have a good trip,
> Norman.


 You too mate


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Stayed at Canterbury P & R this weekend. Arrived Friday at 0930 and left Yesterday afternoon. Quite full with many European Motorhomes. But still able to park up easily enough.

£ 3.00 now for 24 hours but does include as many bus trips into Canterbury as you can fit in!

We rode our bikes on the Crab & Winkle track to Whitstable & back on Friday and had great Fish & Chips for lunch there.

Was going to then ride the Stour Track to Chartham yesterday, but the heavens opened around midday, so we headed home.
Leaving the bike ride for another time!.


----------

